# How to become LESS intellectual?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

no, I am not giving myself a veiled compliment. my mind is constantly analyzing things and I spend all my time making observations, critiquing things and debating (ie: 10-20% productive exchange, 80-90% wasting my time calling out the bullshit of people who rely on logical traps rather than relevant arguments). Sound great? It isn't. It's turned me into an internet addicted sorry ass who barely wants to leave the house. Actually dealing with the real world is cumbersome, energy consuming and, frankly, not very sexy (well, unless it actually _does_ involve sexy people, the seduction of whom is probably my only real-world talent lmao!). 

I'd really like to stop being the ivory tower-dwelling pussy I so hypocritically judge the hell out of, so please, if you could share some tips on how to make dealing with reality (and, you know, _actually working_) more manageable, less stressful and, just maybe, a little bit of fun? 

much appreciated, 
Swordsman of Mana


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Non-Intellectual ≠ Having Fun

You should find what you enjoy, and if you enjoy analysis then so be it, the people around you will have to just deal with that. You shouldn't have to stop doing what you love because society says so.
If it is the problem of voicing your opnions that gets you into 'trouble' with the real world? If it's simply sharing your opnions I guess your only option is to try and hold them in to prevent irritating debates, you may not want to do it, but sadly, in the long run, it might be the only thing to do.

Perhaps your a bit stuck in a rut because you are well, bored. Perhaps you should find a new hobbie of sorts, no matter if you consider it 'intellectual' or not, it will give your mind something else to think about, or even think of a topic you are really passionate about and do some study and research so instead of debating and getting frustrated with others you could change the subject and perhaps tell them some fun facts too. You might even be able to join clubs with like minded people who are interested in ideas similar to yours. 

Well, those are just some suggestions.


----------



## Flash FM (Aug 31, 2012)

Make a habit of smoking crack-cocaine and bashing yourself on the head from time to time. Also, watch every _Fast & Furious_ film back-to-back. With perseverance, you'll find yourself among the grinning, chest-beating ranks of the slow-of-wit and the terminally ignorant. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

Zen meditation.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Xanax, sex and stop taking your brain too seriously all combined work great.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Swordsman, I'm thinking you maybe mean how to become less proud? Being intellectual is not a bad thing, but it can get to someone's head of course and they start to see themselves as smarter than other people, ergo better than other people. In that case, the goal should not be to become less intellectual, but to become more humble, as you can definitely be both of these things.

...At least that's what I got from your post when you were talking about being an ivory tower.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

If your problem is that you spend too much time online, then I think it should be easy enough for you to find content that would cause a drop in mental capability.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

Jump from the ivory tower just remember it's the backpack on the left that's the parachute...or is it the right? I cannot remember ...but seriously I don't think like it was said before being too intellectual , and anyways why would you want to be less intellectual? Sounds very boring to me, and as for being an internet addict find something to direct your attention else where, also if you develop matrix type tech that'll allow us to hook ourselves directly to computer because of that said addiction promise you'll share lol if you don't we'll send very heated emails to over load your server !


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Watch Mean Girls. Study Cady:






Congratulations! You have successfully learned how to become a pseudo feeble minded dimwit.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Distortions said:


> If your problem is that you spend too much time online, then I think it should be easy enough for you to find content that would cause a drop in mental capability.


Or more likely... I don't think an intellectual would have a major problem with this.

Libraries.... hello. Good place to start. Even more stimulating than the internet!


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Follow the Kardashians.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey I get where you're coming from OP. Not sure I would necessarily call it "intellectualism" in your case but I know what you mean about excessive amounts of introspection and how your brain won't just shut up. Beating yourself on the head with a baseball bat will take care of that pesky brain problem, or so I've heard, but it also comes with some nasty side effects.

But seriously, the kind of problem you describe is indeed often a side effect of having an N preference in MBTI/high intellectual openness on the Big Five. Some may scoff at the idea of being "too intellectual," but they should remember that intellectualism is a personality trait, not an intelligence quotient. It's theoretically possible to be a dumb intellectual (who am I kidding "theoretically possible" - they're all over the place! Especially online.), and I know firsthand of cases of people who are not at all intellectual "egghead" types yet are very intelligent.

So what you should do if you want to make that brain of yours stop going is find something to distract yourself with and do it - preferably something physical. Go outside. Play a sport. Dance. Exercise. Chop wood. Get in a bar fight. Masturbate. Eat junk food. Socialize. Shop. Watch a movie with lots of explosions. Go blow something up yourself. Really, it doesn't matter what it is as long as it's *something*. The important thing is to stop thinking and start doing. Just act. You won't be able to get over yourself until you stop thinking about doing it and *just do it*. (Nike TM.)


----------



## jmurphy (Jul 26, 2015)

Be kind to people.

Be especially kind to those that you feel are intellectually beneath you and instead, become intellectually curious about them. Exploring different perceptions and trying them on for size is a unique experience and will help you put your intellectualization to positive use. If your rich, internal world is feeling a little lonesome and "judgey", redecorate that shit. Being positive is a lot more work for brains that are constantly on overdrive, but it will help lighten the weight of the world.

Everyone is different though. These tactics helped me out of my own head, maybe they'll help you.


----------



## Wulfex (Oct 9, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> no, I am not giving myself a veiled compliment. my mind is constantly analyzing things and I spend all my time making observations, critiquing things and debating (ie: 10-20% productive exchange, 80-90% wasting my time calling out the bullshit of people who rely on logical traps rather than relevant arguments). Sound great? It isn't. It's turned me into an internet addicted sorry ass who barely wants to leave the house. Actually dealing with the real world is cumbersome, energy consuming and, frankly, not very sexy (well, unless it actually _does_ involve sexy people, the seduction of whom is probably my only real-world talent lmao!).
> 
> I'd really like to stop being the ivory tower-dwelling pussy I so hypocritically judge the hell out of, so please, if you could share some tips on how to make dealing with reality (and, you know, _actually working_) more manageable, less stressful and, just maybe, a little bit of fun?
> 
> ...


I don't feel like anyone has given you a good answer, and a lot of the replies come of as mean... which kind of scares me considering this is a place where the occasional depressed/suicidal person comes to seek refuge. 

Anyway, there are people in the world I wish would do this, so I guess I'm glad you're self-aware. Meditation could help, I've noticed it help me ground myself. Really it sounds like you need to let go of somethings. Why are you constantly calling out things you see as "bullshit"? You don't have to, it's not your job. What is it that really keeps you in this mode? Is it pride, anger, rebellion? Try the "Why" exercise and ask yourself "why" five times when you catch yourself in this place. 

i.e:
*Why can't I talk to women?*
- Because I will get nervous around people
*Why do you get nervous around people?*
- Because I don't know what to say. 
*Why do you not know what to say?*
- Because what I want to say will creep them out.
*Why will it creep them out?*
- Because I want to ask them out on a date.
*Why can't you ask them out on a date?*
- Because I'm afraid they will say no.

Try it, and be BRUTALLY honest with yourself! That's the whole point, to get to the root of your problem. If you have to say it aloud, save moments for later when you can be in a private space. In fact, it may be good to do this with you question.

*I want to be less intellectual. Why?*
- Because I don't like over-analyzing everything
*Why don't you like over-analyzing everything?*
... etc.

Hope that helps!


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

You should read Dostoevsky's "Notes from Underground". :wink:


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Drugs.
Nosrsly, some drugs permanently damage brain cells, nerve tissue, or just outright lower your cogitive capacity.

But honestly, it isn't that hard to be stupid, I mean for one thing you're the one that built that ivory tower using your angst as the foundation.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> no, I am not giving myself a veiled compliment. my mind is constantly analyzing things and I spend all my time making observations, critiquing things and debating (ie: 10-20% productive exchange, 80-90% wasting my time calling out the bullshit of people who rely on logical traps rather than relevant arguments). Sound great? It isn't. It's turned me into an internet addicted sorry ass who barely wants to leave the house. Actually dealing with the real world is cumbersome, energy consuming and, frankly, not very sexy (well, unless it actually _does_ involve sexy people, the seduction of whom is probably my only real-world talent lmao!).
> 
> I'd really like to stop being the ivory tower-dwelling pussy I so hypocritically judge the hell out of, so please, if you could share some tips on how to make dealing with reality (and, you know, _actually working_) more manageable, less stressful and, just maybe, a little bit of fun?
> 
> ...


I think it's great that you're trying to get out of the tower of your own making. One thing that may be helpful is learning empathetic listening. It forces you to be in the moment and to drop the analyzing so I challenge you to try it. It can definitely foster personal growth.

You will need a good friend or relative to practice with. Tell this friend to talk about anything he wants for five minutes, so you can listen to him a certain way. Yes, it will seem goofy for both of you. It will feel really weird. However, for those five minutes, you will only reflect his feelings back to him at the intensity that he is exhibiting. *Do not problem-solve or make value judgments.* *Focus on his feelings only.* You are trying to meet your friend where he is for five minutes. Empathy is an in-the-moment skill that takes practice. You may have to try it several times before it feels more natural. 

An example of empathetic listening might look like this:

Him: I am so f-ing mad! 
You: You _sound_ pissed off!
Him: I can't believe someone else took the credit after I did all the work. I knew I couldn't trust that guy!
You: Sounds like you feel betrayed.
Him: I do feel betrayed. They're going to think I dropped the ball and I did the whole thing!
You: You sound like you're feeling worried.
Him: I am! This was my project! 
You: When that happened to me I felt like walking off the job. _I wonder if you feel like that?_
Him: Quitting? No. I feel like slamming the guy in the face! (chuckles.)
You: That's understandable. 
Him: What a joke. It won't happen again.
You: You sound determined. 
Him: Oh yeah. 

Empathetic listening teaches you to listen to the _feeling_ instead of intellectualizing the _situation._ In an everyday situation, the person you are talking to will feel heard. That can be great professionally and personally.

Hoping you find something helpful here.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Wulfex said:


> I don't feel like anyone has given you a good answer, and a lot of the replies come of as mean... which kind of scares me considering this is a place where the occasional depressed/suicidal person comes to seek refuge.


No, people have provided some useful answers. I think people are too quick to make the judgment that someone may be suicidal, and I certainly wouldn't want that considered for myself unless there was concrete evidence provided. Arrogance was detected, and regardless of if the OP requested a restrain from commenting on it, that pretentiousness was grating, so sarcasm understandably ensued. Nothing was particularly abrasive; I'd say the sardonic quips were quite tame by internet standards.

There is nothing wrong with being an intellectual, and understandably, it can cause frustration and loneliness. Obfuscating stupidity will not be helpful, nor will whining about how smart you are and how no one else is at your level. Finding like minded people is a better start; there are libraries floating with clubs, as well as organizations (if he's convinced of intellectual superiority, he can apply for a Mensa membership). Enjoy a debate team. Take a class or course. Find places with like minded people, and you're golden. Spending less time on the internet in order to disperse that intellectual prowess into good use is also a good idea. Perhaps take a break from debating and purchase a chemistry set or some books and documentaries on engaging topics. Use that intellectual ability rather than mope around and waste time online. Intellectualism has downfalls, but it also has advantages.

I agree with your advice however; very solid and probably necessary in the case of the OP.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

psychedelicmango said:


> Xanax


I already have very low levels of anxiety, so that wouldn't help



> sex


like I said in the OP, this is the one real world activity I don't struggle with 



> and stop taking your brain too seriously all combined work great.


I don't really take my brain all that seriously, it's just kinda what my brain does


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

jmurphy said:


> Be kind to people.
> 
> Be especially kind to those that you feel are intellectually beneath you and instead, become intellectually curious about them. Exploring different perceptions and trying them on for size is a unique experience and will help you put your intellectualization to positive use. If your rich, internal world is feeling a little lonesome and "judgey", redecorate that shit. Being positive is a lot more work for brains that are constantly on overdrive, but it will help lighten the weight of the world.
> 
> Everyone is different though. These tactics helped me out of my own head, maybe they'll help you.


the problem isn't a lack of curiosity about people (I am on a personality site much of the time. in fact, I'm pretty damn good at analyzing people), it's that I feel reluctant to actually _do_ much or leave my lair.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I lightly pondered this dilemma during my daily ruining for about an hour, and these were my results;

1. *Connect with those in your community*. My first thought was "charity," but that doesn't have to necessarily be the way to connect. If you're in college, of course there are clubs. If you belong to a church, there are events to attend. If you're a Christian but not apart of a church, there are churches to join. Even just going out to the mall or out to eat at a restaurant works, if you do it with the purpose of reconnecting with your community in mind. Seeing that there is more to the world than what I have stuffed in my head is always very humbling and relaxing for me. 

I bring this up partially because I've seen it do wonders for people I know. One person in particular. INTP, probably the absolutely most intellectual person I know, in love with studying and learning and a triple major in Physics, Chemistry, and Bio at one point... I was sure surprised to learn he joined some religious group on his campus, and that he's already a leader among them. He's told me about this kitten they collectively adopted, the volunteer groups they do, the Bible studies they hold. I think being apart of that community is helping ease his mind and bring him more happiness. While I can't say which community would work best for you, I do think that reconnecting with the human community is very beneficial for any person. 

2. *Discover something you intrinsically enjoy, and do it. * Naturally, anything that does this intellectually would not count in this case. My first thought was, honestly and jokingly... to recommend consumption of musicals. I've been doing that this past month, exploring musicals, and it's helped me connect with the world and liveliness and just let my mind turn liquid with enjoyment rather than just analyzing everything. At the same time, I realize that musicals are not everyone's fancy... I doubt they do that for many people. And you might want to analyze them as well, which could be counterproductive. For this reason I suggest finding something you thoroughly enjoy - or picking up something you already know you enjoy - and, well, enjoying it. Watch a stupid show that has no apparent value (and don't even think about typing the characters). Learn to play an instrument. Jump rope. Read fan fiction. Bake that cookie cake. There are so many possible wonderfully fun things in the world to do outside the realm of analysis, and finding which of those things you personally enjoy could be very helpful for not only decompressing your mind, but also heightening your happy experience of this world.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Skip to 53:45

This is very good advice, especially because the commentator herself has lived through it... perhaps not within your realm of experience, but it may be useful to you. 

Meditation is also excellent for this. This is a useful article:

https://drkathleenyoung.wordpress.com/2010/11/03/mindfulness-and-dbt-what-skills/

Ignore the context of trauma... this is helpful for anyone.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> no, I am not giving myself a veiled compliment. my mind is constantly analyzing things and I spend all my time making observations, critiquing things and debating (ie: 10-20% productive exchange, 80-90% wasting my time calling out the bullshit of people who rely on logical traps rather than relevant arguments). Sound great? It isn't. It's turned me into an internet addicted sorry ass who barely wants to leave the house. Actually dealing with the real world is cumbersome, energy consuming and, frankly, not very sexy (well, unless it actually _does_ involve sexy people, the seduction of whom is probably my only real-world talent lmao!).
> 
> I'd really like to stop being the ivory tower-dwelling pussy I so hypocritically judge the hell out of, so please, if you could share some tips on how to make dealing with reality (and, you know, _actually working_) more manageable, less stressful and, just maybe, a little bit of fun?
> 
> ...


Learn mindfulness meditation. 

It won't make you less/more intellectual, but it'll help you be aware of what's going on in your head, why you think the things you do, and to have some more inner control/peace.

I think it's probably a good way to take a step back.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Watch more advertising. Actually on second thoughts, you could probably learn alot about the way this system works by studying advertising.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

..


----------



## Determined mind (Jul 31, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> no, I am not giving myself a veiled compliment. my mind is constantly analyzing things and I spend all my time making observations, critiquing things and debating (ie: 10-20% productive exchange, 80-90% wasting my time calling out the bullshit of people who rely on logical traps rather than relevant arguments). Sound great? It isn't. It's turned me into an internet addicted sorry ass who barely wants to leave the house. Actually dealing with the real world is cumbersome, energy consuming and, frankly, not very sexy (well, unless it actually _does_ involve sexy people, the seduction of whom is probably my only real-world talent lmao!).
> 
> I'd really like to stop being the ivory tower-dwelling pussy I so hypocritically judge the hell out of, so please, if you could share some tips on how to make dealing with reality (and, you know, _actually working_) more manageable, less stressful and, just maybe, a little bit of fun?
> 
> ...



This is easy to solve in pure theory. 


Use all of the intellect you have gathered thus far and try to make something useful out of it. For yourself and your environment.
If you can't make something out of it then recognize what you are missing and then start making a real progress. The progress itself should insure that you generally stay on this track. 


In the case you have a feeling that the only way to succed is to dumb yourself down then you are probably in wrong environment.


----------



## Schema B (Aug 9, 2015)

Here's what I'm doing now that I find myself in the same boat:

1) Searching for an online class to take. When I have outlets for expending pent-up intellectual energy, I'm much healthier in the whole. Also humbles me by reminding me about what I don't know.
2) Starting a hands-on project. Home improvement projects are my go-to as of late. The physical activity pulls me out of my head and provides visible, tangible results. 
3) Fitness. Set goals, push toward them. 

The "people" and "community" activities don't go well for me if my brain is on overdrive. Once I have found an appropriate outlet, I can reemerge into society confident but far less likely to repel.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

The OP sounds like ENFP and not ENFP at the same time lol.

I used to care about debating and arguing my point too much (maybe still do), but then gradually learned that there is no point to loop myself over the same points over and over again.

People are going to think differently. Some might be right, some might be wrong, some might misunderstand, some might just need to mature more before they get it.

Every side is subjective and in the end, we can't control each other no matter what we say.

Why bother arguing too much with random people on the internet?? At the end of the day does it really matter to win over a debate on the internet? Perhaps some debates do, but maybe most don't.

One can reflect on things in his/her own inner mind, but we can't control what others think or say.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> no, I am not giving myself a veiled compliment. my mind is constantly analyzing things and I spend all my time making observations, critiquing things and debating (ie: 10-20% productive exchange, 80-90% wasting my time calling out the bullshit of people who rely on logical traps rather than relevant arguments). Sound great? It isn't. It's turned me into an internet addicted sorry ass who barely wants to leave the house. Actually dealing with the real world is cumbersome, energy consuming and, frankly, not very sexy (well, unless it actually _does_ involve sexy people, the seduction of whom is probably my only real-world talent lmao!).
> 
> I'd really like to stop being the ivory tower-dwelling pussy I so hypocritically judge the hell out of, so please, if you could share some tips on how to make dealing with reality (and, you know, _actually working_) more manageable, less stressful and, just maybe, a little bit of fun?
> 
> ...


Tbh, then to me it sounds like your saying abit too much that "This is just how i am. It is how my brain works".
Sure, we are great at many things.. but yeah.

For some reason i come to think of an quit smoking book ive read.
confirmed smoker... confirmed intellect.. just there is not really an confrmed smoker, well.. atleast maybe he, the smoker, confirmed himself.. dunno. Not totally the same, but its what it made me think of.

Learning something new is interesting.. in a way it could be said differently.
Learn to do.
Learn how not to do.
And learning to just "be", sometimes.

Also, in a book which i like points out.. We are very busy trying to break habbits, but not learning a good habbit.
Again... from the quit smoking.. if you damn yourself if you fail "hopeless wont change, this way forever" then that may not be helpful.

That if we say to ourselves "Do" instead of "dont" then it may be more enjoyable.

But sometimes we also need to unlearn an "Do".

Hmm.. you dont really need to analyse everything and such, call out stuff, all the bs you might see.
The internet is a big place , you would be very busy.

Dunno if that was helpful. I cant think of anything specific.


----------



## unoriginal (Dec 22, 2013)

Cough syrup and ether.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I hear lobotomies do the trick.


Or you could watch Maury. Intellectuals seem to thrive on the internet though, so you could let out all your intellectualism here and then just have a little left for the real world to get by.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

Smoke some LSD.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I would take people at face value. It must be exhausting spending your day running around correcting people, judging people, analyzing everything people do and say. Intellectual people can be exhausting to those who rather chill , no one loves a know it all, it can be blood draining. The most attractive trait in a man from a woman's point of view is knowing how intelligent he is , yet remains humble. Humble is so sexy, it also reveals confidence in people.

Isn't it interesting to meet people who are not on the same wavelength as you ? People often refer to those who don't have much education as stupid, yet they don't give them a change to reveal other things about them that make them interesting. Some people perceive those who are too intellectual as boring, I mean who wants to sit and talk with a human dictionary ? There needs to be a balance in order to have an interesting conversation, there should be a bit of emotion and intelligence woven together. Instead of analyzing everyone around you, sit and think about your own flaws, because I'm sure you are no different than the rest of us. Once you come to terms with not being a perfect human being than you might find some compassion towards others. You may be extremely bright mentally, but what about other realms in your life, are you equally intelligent emotionally, sexually, spiritually, morally ? Never look down on other people because I can assure you they have gifts, important gifts that you lack. Try not to exhaust yourself in conversations to look better than other people, because at the end of the day you are NOT better than the next, your argument might be more articulate, yet looking like an asshole doesn't make you attractive in the eyes of other people. Trolls are generally not acceptable, you will not only lose respect of your peers, you will lose respect from everyone who is watching and listening to your banter.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

Listen to a political debate. Or watch politics in general.


----------



## MessWithTheBest (Mar 20, 2015)

Hmmm, I think you missunderstand what you really need.

The thing here is not actually become less intellectual which is something bad to do! It is not the way to succed on what you want by making your mind worse. What you really want is to actually control you mind and thoughts more and be able to focus on what it really matters for you.

What you need with two words is: *mindfulness meditation*


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

^ like what Mess said, it's all about being mindful of your own thoughts and being reflexive about it.

In a way, it's basically just a matter of shifting your attention from inside your own self-analytical world to your external environment. It's simultaneously both the easiest, and hardest thing to do- but it all just requires practice.

Feeling like the whole world and the possibility of your potential being squandered by the inability of your own motivation to get you out of your seat is making you feel worthless? 

You must be hungry. Go to the store and buy some groceries and make some food.

A recurring pattern or cycle in your life keeps drawing you back in a vicious loop?

Go get a haircut. Maybe cut your nails and trim your eyebrows.

Feeling left out by all the great things other people around you are accomplishing and this is making you doubt your own self worth?

Go to a firing range and shoot a couple rounds on a target.

Shit like that. 
Make like Nike and Just Do It.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

As far as I can tell the solution is to be more emotional, and try to create or find feelings to live by rather than intellectual things.

It seems very much to me that if I'm being "very intellectual" something is going on in my heart during this which I am ignoring.

Yesterday, I started to learn how to live from the heart instead of the head (I think) ... it seems a little different at least, the things going on down there... what intellectuals such as me often do is just forget that realm even exists, and then ignore it for many decades of our lives. Yet even then it is pretty emotionless for me... just perhaps more eloquent as opposed to brainy in behavior. Because I'm a Christian, I do seem to have this pervading peace down there, though that is sort of different than most people got I think.

If a person actually had a few emotions going on down there that they understood, it might produce some exciting results!


----------

